# DLVFD tourney



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Anybody fishing the tourney tomorrow? Sounds like its gonna be COLD outside. up to -20 windchill. 25mph winds. I wonder how many people will actually fish this year.


----------



## Buckman09 (Oct 11, 2005)

Me and a buddy are pumped for it.hope to see ya there


----------



## Buckman09 (Oct 11, 2005)

Me and a buddy are pumped for it.hope to see ya there


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Me and a few other guys will be bravin the cold..............

I'm thinking about just catching a pretty nice walleye, perch, and northern within the first 10 minutes and then hitting up the parking lot for some millers.


----------



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

me and a buddy were out in the big crowd today wow i ve never seen that many ppl fish like that in my life it was unreal.had a great time only had one small bite got out to are spot at 11 and stayed tell about 3 then headed to the house caught 2 walleys and 1 northern.Great time all the way.Next Year they need a WARMING HOUSE lol -30windchill very cold..
Bighunter


----------

